# Is this a vintage bottle?



## ladyhobo (Aug 24, 2007)

I found this clear glass bottle. It says it is a liquor bottle. It has a wheat design on the sides. No cap, but would have been a screw on cap. On bottom of bottle are these numbers.
 4053
 Liquor Bottle
 42    T
      5


----------



## capsoda (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Lula, Welcome to the forum. I love the moniker "ladyhobo". There were still a few around in the south when I was a kid. They would clean up around the fire house where my grandpa was chief. My grandma would let me and my little bro take the pay out to them when they finished. It was usually a big meal of some sort.

 The bottle is great but it is the first like that I have seen. Hang in there and someone with the proper knowledge will come along and help you out.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 25, 2007)

I often see bottles on ebay advertised as 'vintage' and I always wonder about the use of that term. Vintage litterally means the year wine is made from grapes but it can also be applied to items made during periods that are considered exceptional for some reason. Its a term that doesnt get much use in bottle collecting. I'm trying to think what bottles I might consider 'vintage'. Maybe straight sided cokes made during the first quarter of the 20th century? I think its too abstract a term to be much use in bottle collecting. Bottles are more oftem described by thier intended use (sodas, inks, medicines, etc) and the way they were manufactured (machine made, hand blown, pontil, tooled lip, etc)


----------



## tombstone (Aug 25, 2007)

unofficial ebay definition: "vintage" means anything that was purchased more than 24 hours ago, is dirty and worn, or looks like it might be old if you don't know anything about history and squint really hard.  See also "rare".


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 26, 2007)

ebay definition of "rare"

*RARE-* anything hard to come by, or any common junk that you wish to attempt to make salable.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah, sorry about that, were easily side tracked, i would say its a safe bet to assume the "42" is the date, 1942 is my guess[]

 date codes are pretty common on more modern bottles


----------



## towhead (Aug 27, 2007)

*Anything *older than 25 years is considered to be *vintage*, though opinions vary on this definition. Many sellers of vintage clothing-for example- consider even more modern pieces to be 'vintage', provided that they are particularly representative of the era in which they were made.  

 Anything more than 100 years old is considered Antique.[8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 27, 2007)

so...would a 99 year old coke bottle be considered vintage, antique, both , or neither?


----------



## towhead (Aug 28, 2007)

Sure don't know.  Me myself would want to call something Antique if it were 80 years old....Vintage always reminds me of maybe 50's-60's....who writes those definitions in the Dictionary anyway?[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 28, 2007)

> unofficial ebay definition: "vintage" means anything that was purchased more than 24 hours ago, is dirty and worn, or looks like it might be old if you don't know anything about history and squint really hard.  See also "rare".


Haaaa...choke, spit$#&8^&.
 Excuse me, I was taking a sip when I read that and choked.
 42 could very wll be the date but don't forget Federal Law.... forbade selling it so it would have to be foreign to the US.


----------



## ladyhobo (Sep 17, 2007)

[]Thanks to all who have replied to my question on the bottle. So far, no one seems to know this bottle. I did place it on Ebay, but no bidders.  Would like to sell but to costly to keep putting on Ebay.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 18, 2007)

> don't forget Federal Law....


 fibids sale or reuse statement would indicate a US liquor from 1935 and into the 70's. 
 I was thinking more in the line of a barber bottle, shampoo or something because of the shape and lack of that statement. 
 A foriegn liquor isn't out of the question though.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 18, 2007)

"Liquor Bottle" was placed after "Federal law prohibits" by law passed in 1964, so this helps to date your bottle.
 Vintage can be used, but in order to _properly_ be stated should reflects the years, as in Vintage 1960's.  
 You'll see numerous references to vintage on eBay, but that's usually by those who don't know or care, one way or t'other.

 Federal import laws define antique as required to be a minimum of 100 years old.

 Closing thoughts ~ I think the design looks like thistle.


----------

